# Buffed.. hält WoW es am Leben?



## SonicTank (15. November 2012)

Ich schmeiß das jetzt hier einfach mal in den Raum. Wenn, ja wenn WoW irgendwann nicht mehr im Focus der MMO-Gemeinde ist, wie schauts dann mit buffed.de aus? Ich persönlich kenne die Seite nur wegen dieses einen Spieles her.

Auf dem Markt dafür gibt es nix adäquates. Ich schreibe das hier nur, weil im Kriegerforum gerade eine allgemeine Schreibflaute bemängelt wird. Sowas könnte sich ja auch auf die WoW-Sparte allgemein auswirken oder schon geschehen sein.

Ich hab so ein bisschen das Gefühl, dass es mit WoW dem Ende zugeht, egal ob da noch ein oder zwei Addons kommen. Meiner Meinung nach ist buffed.de eine Anlaufseite für WoW-Fans, die anderen MMORPGs oder auch Diablo3 (haha) sind da rudimentär.

Ich mag mich da irren, aber trotzdem hab ich das Gefühl, es endet bald. Was machen die Buffies dann? Gibt es Möglichkeiten, andere Spiele so zu beleuchten, dass eine ähnlich große Masse an Usern das überhaupt interessiert? 

Es würde mich sehr interessieren, wie da die Planung der Verantwortlichen aussieht. Was passiert, wenn WoW nicht mehr das Zugpferd ist? Wie geht es dann weiter?

mfG
Frank

PS: Falls falsches Forum, dann bitte verschieben.


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

playtime,retroshow,shut up and take my money, wochendrückblick + specials für mich das beste an buffed


----------



## Tikume (15. November 2012)

Gibt auch genug News und Artikel zu anderen MMO's. Nicht zu vergessen die lustigen unterhaltsamen User im Forum 

Und das totsagen von MMO's .. da sind die Leute immer fix mit. Ultima Online wurde schon von 13 Jahren als ich zockte totgesagt ... läuft immer noch (mit Monatsgebühr!) ... sowas


----------



## Saji (15. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> playtime,retroshow,shut up and take my money, wochendrückblick + specials (für mich das beste an buffed)



Plus Berichte über SWTOR, Rift, Guild Wars 2, Aion, HdRO und so weiter und so fort. Solange es halbwegs populäre Online(rollen)spiele auf dem Markt gibt lebt Buffed weiter. Oder zumindest solange wie die Spielerschaft Interesse an einem solchen Portal hat. Ist das nämlich nicht mehr da, WoW hin und oder, geht auch Buffed ein.

Aber bis WoW wirklich keinen Gesprächsstoff mehr hergibt vergehen wohl noch gut fünf bis sechs Jahre, wenn nicht sogar mehr. Außerdem sollte man nicht vergessen das Blizzard mit Projekt Titan wohl ein weiteres Onlinespiel im Petto hat was für eine ausreichende Basis dienen sollte. Trotz der starken WoW-Ausrichtung, ist ja auch immerhin der Genreprimus, ist Buffed in erster Linie noch immer ein Portal für Onlinespiele.


----------



## Xidish (15. November 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist WoW schon lange nicht mehr "das Zugpferd".
Dazu gibt es hier mittlerweile Support zu so vielen Spielen.

Als ich zu Buffed kam, als es noch Blasc hieß, da gab es, meine ich nur das Thema WoW.

Und wenn es das nicht mehr gibt, dann steigen die anderen Sparten hier vermutlich auf.
Das geschieht aber erst, wenn ich schon in Rente bin. 

*ps.* 
Buffed ist nicht die einzige Fanseite zu WoW.
Ich meine es gibt sogar wesentlich mehr reine WoW Seiten, die sogar mehr besucht sind.
In meinen Augen war es nicht so vorteilhaft, daß Buffed anfing, sich um so viele Spiele zu "kümmern".

greetz & gn8


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. November 2012)

Das Forum hier ist recht unterhaltsam. Manchmal. Wenn ich nicht gerade das Bedürfnis habe, den ein oder anderen Troll zu erwü...

Ähm. Das Forum ist toll.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. November 2012)

Buffed.. hält WoW es am Leben?

oder

WoW.. hält Buffed es am Leben?

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (15. November 2012)

Es gibt genug Spieler, die sich von Blizzard ausnehmen lassen wie eine Nackte Weihnachtsgans. Dieses Spiel wird es ewig geben, solange es Support dafür gibt.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. November 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Spieler, die sich von Blizzard ausnehmen lassen wie eine Nackte Weihnachtsgans. Dieses Spiel wird es ewig geben, solange es Support dafür gibt.


Aha. Was MUSST Du denn mehr bezahlen als den Monatsbeitrag, um in den vollen Genuss des Spiels zu kommen?


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Ich mag mich da irren, aber trotzdem hab ich das Gefühl, es endet bald.



Defiti...Definitv nein!


----------



## H2OTest (15. November 2012)

Buffed stirbt... Nein ich bin sowieso nur noch hier im Forum aktiv aber Buffed bei FAcebook geliked .. falls da mal was vernünftiges kommt


----------



## odinxd (15. November 2012)

Glaube mittlerweile unterhält Buffed uns Nutzer auch mit genug anderen Themen ausser Wow und wenn Wow irgendwann mal den Platz Räumen sollte, dann sicher nur für ein anderes sehr gutes Mmo, und dann wird Buffed halt mehr über dieses berichten ^^


----------



## Konov (15. November 2012)

WoW ist ganz klar DER Grund, warum buffed so schnell so intensiv von sovielen Leuten genutzt wurde.

Aber kein Spiel wird ewig gespielt, von daher wird auch WoW irgendwann kein Grund mehr für buffed.de sein. Und wenns die Seite dann noch gibt, wird es andere Spiele geben, über die man hier diskutieren kann.
Schon heute zeichnet sich ja ein Trend ab, dass viele andere MMOs hier für reichen Diskussionsstoff sorgen und gesorgt haben.


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

mmos und spiele kommen und gehen man erinnert sich eher mal auch nach 10 jahren an sowas wie big action, der herr der zwiebelringe, gute spiele schlechte spiele oder von der konkurenz raumschiff gamestar

genau das ist für mich derzeit playtime, retroshow,wochenrückblick und shut up and take my money weil da genau der selbe humor und kultfaktor drinne steckt


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2012)

Die Beliebtheit von WoW und die gute Datenbank von buffed haben in Kombination zwar zu großer "Berühmtheit" von buffed geführt. 
("Wie geht die Quest?" "Schau bei buffed")
Aber jetzt, da buffed ja schon lange sehr bekannt und mMn auch ne feste Größe ist, ist buffed auch nicht mehr auf das ehemalige Zugpferd
angewiesen, da ja über genug anderes berichtet werden kann. Sollte WoW also wegfallen, wird es die Seite hier also noch geben. 
Zumindest hoffe ich das, denn ich mag vor allem das Forum und den mybuffed Teil, und würds ziemlich schade finden, sollte das wegfallen :\


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

damals gabs ja noch thottbot in classic  aber war halt englisch - ist inzwischen von wowhead aufgekauft worden

und mmo champion war damals auch mehr als eine newsseite aber seit von curse aufgekauft viel vom charme verloren gegangen 

an blasc kann ich mich garnicht mehr so erinnern ^^


----------



## ZAM (15. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> an blasc kann ich mich garnicht mehr so erinnern ^^



http://web.archive.org/web/20060823080834/http://www.blasc.de/


----------



## Firun (15. November 2012)

Buffed ist doch schon so vielschichtig geworden , da haben sich ab und zu sogar schon User Beschwert das sie in einem halben Stunden Rhythmus keine neue News zu WOW gefunden haben ^^

Nicht zu vergessen das Buffed Magazin in dem man unter anderem auch über die Community hier Lesen kann und es gibt immer einen mybuffed User des Monats der ein kleines Interview im Heft bekommt.

Ich denke das Buffed vielschichtig genug ist um auch weiter zu bestehen wenn es um WOW mal ruhiger werden sollte, also so wie das letzte ganze Jahr *Cataclysm,Hust* *gg


----------



## SonicTank (18. November 2012)

Na da bin ich doch mal froh, dass nicht alle das so pessimistisch sehen wie ich. 

Dennoch sind hier einige Punkte, bei denen ich denke, dass WoW eben doch ein sehr wichtiger Fakor ist. 

Ich denke, das buffed.de ohne WoW eben nicht mehr diese Existenzgrundlage hat, wie all die Jahre zuvor. Warum das so ist? Ja sicher ist buffed.de sehr vielschichtig, aber wen interessierts? Der WoW-Fan hat eh nur die WoW-Seite in seinen Favoriten. 

Die Forennutzung der einzelnen Spiele spricht Bände. 

Meiner Meinung (und das ist wirklich nur meine) nach war und ist buffed.de eine WoW-Fansite. Ist es schon immer gewesen. Der Markt der MMORPGs ist hart umkämpft, der Koloss ist irgendwann verschwunden. Was passiert dann mit den WoW-Fansites und buffed.de?

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass bald ein Spiel kommt, das eine ähnliche Anziehungskraft hat. Das sieht nach Schwarzmalerei aus, ich möchte jedoch nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass Aufmerksamkeit ein Verfallsdatum hat.


----------



## SonicTank (18. November 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gibt auch genug News und Artikel zu anderen MMO's. Nicht zu vergessen die lustigen unterhaltsamen User im Forum
> 
> Und das totsagen von MMO's .. da sind die Leute immer fix mit. Ultima Online wurde schon von 13 Jahren als ich zockte totgesagt ... läuft immer noch (mit Monatsgebühr!) ... sowas



Ja, das mag so sein, aber Ultima oder Everquest sind nicht das was man unter Mainstream versteht. Jedoch lässt sich nur mit "Mainstream-Fanseiten" Geld verdienen. Auf dieser Seite seh ich kein Ultima oder Everquest.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. November 2012)

Die Frage des TE ist ja gar nicht mal so dumm. Zwar bietet Buffed auch anderen Content aber spätestens seit der Temperaturanzeige an den Artikeln sieht man, dass Beiträge, die nichts mit WoW zu tun haben für die meisten Besucher eher uninteressant sind. Ja, es gibt auch Beiträge, die gut besucht sind. Dennoch scheint/ist es so, als ob WoW alleine deutlich mehr Klicks auf der Seite erzeugt, als alle anderen Spiele zusammen.


----------



## SonicTank (25. November 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Die Frage des TE ist ja gar nicht mal so dumm. Zwar bietet Buffed auch anderen Content aber spätestens seit der Temperaturanzeige an den Artikeln sieht man, dass Beiträge, die nichts mit WoW zu tun haben für die meisten Besucher eher uninteressant sind. Ja, es gibt auch Beiträge, die gut besucht sind. Dennoch scheint/ist es so, als ob WoW alleine deutlich mehr Klicks auf der Seite erzeugt, als alle anderen Spiele zusammen.



danke, endlich versteht mich jemand 

Und nochmal zum nachlesen: Hier geht es nicht um das Ende von WoW, sondern darum, wie buffed.de von WoW abhängig ist.


----------



## Geige (27. November 2012)

Ich denke, dass buffed sich inzwischen doch schon sehr vom reinen WoW-Portal zum
"Onlinerollenspiel-Portal" gewandelt hat. Was aber zumindest im Forum klar immer klarer wird,
ist die schwindende Userzahl. Noch vor 2 Jahren konnte man das buffedforum zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit aufsuchen
und bekamm immer 10.000+ gerade aktive Seitenbenutzer angezeigt. gestern Abend um 8 Uhr, waren ca 300 Angemeldet und ca 2500
nicht registrierte Nutzer Online. Das spricht mMn schon Bände! Viele Forenunterbereiche sind total ausgestorben - klar hängt auch mit
den damit verbundenen Spielen zusammen - aber selbst das WoW-Forum hat zumindest von meinem subjetivem Standpunk aus deutlich weniger 
aktive (d.H mitschreibende) Nutzer.

Dieses Phänomen zeigt sich aber nicht nur im Forum. Auch auf der Seite an sich sind rückläufige Spielerzahlen bemerkbar.
Wäre es vor 2 Jahren möglich gewesen, dass News geschrieben wurden, zu denen kein einziger Leser eine Meinung, die er durch
einen "Kommentar" artikuliert, hat? Ich denke eher nein! Auch die, vom buffed-Team geschriebene, Newsdichte ging stark zurück.
Dies kann man daran belegen, dass ein beträchtlicher Teil der News von externen "Geschwisterunternehmen" einfach nur auf die Seite verlinkt werden.
(PCG, PCGH, Werbung,...)
Auch die Qualität des Casts hat doch schon seeehr nachgelassen. Die Sprecher erscheinen z.T im bestem Falle unmotiviert (wie David) oder im schlechtestem Falle absolut
desinteressiert. (Zam)
Der einzige Caster, der sich auf einem Niveau gehalten hat ist wohl FloZwo.

Tut mir aufrichtig Leid, wenn ich mit dieser Einschätzung jemand vor den Kopf gestoßen haben sollte, aber, wenn man das heutige buffed, mit dem von 2 Jahren
vergleicht liegen da einfach Welten dazwischen!


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2012)

Geige schrieb:


> absolut desinteressiert. (Zam)



Na, Vorsicht mit Unterstellungen. ^^

Nur weil ich bestimmte Spiele nicht (mehr so aktiv) spiele und nicht jedem neuen AAA-MMORPG in der Startphase mein Leben verpfände, heißt das nicht ich wäre desinteressiert, es ist nur der Zeitaufwand sehr viel geringer geworden. Das liegt schon daran, dass ich viel mehr auf Action- und Klassik-Spiele (letzteres auch auf Konsole) stehe und generell eher der Multigamer war/bin (abgesehen von Renn- Sport- und Strategiespielen *g*). Wer desinteressiert ist, stellt nicht so viele Fragen im Cast oder hibbelt (ohne es zu wollen) wegen angekündigten Titeln rum. ^^ Btw. wer letztendlich eine Seite oder ein Magazin am Leben erhält sind die User.


----------

